# Vacuum Seal without Heat



## GeeBeeNC (Aug 23, 2005)

Do you vacuum seal your jars? If so how do you do it without heating the honey? If you do heat for vacuum seal, how do you seal without melting comb when bottling comb honey?


----------



## power napper (Apr 2, 2005)

We have vacuumed jars of honey and also jars of pollen as well as a lot of other things. We do it totally without any heat.
We use the "Foodsaver" vacuum sealer, this is the second one that we have owned--wore the first one out. The Foodsaver sometimes is advertized on tv and comes with an attatchment the fits over a quart mason jar--install a clean "ball" lid on top of the sanitized jar and start the vacuum--if it doesn't seal the first try then lay a couple or three quarters on top of the lid and try again--the lid may be slightly warped. Also they sell a wide mouth jar attatchment for the sealer. Works for us!


----------

